# What blood tests?



## French818 (Mar 8, 2013)

Hello,

Just wondering what initial blood tests me and my partner need before starting fertility treatment?

We are hopefully going privately for ICSI but hoping to get some of the initial tests done on the NHS.

Thanks!


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi French,

It will depend a little on your clinic as some want tests that others don't.  Basics that you will both definitely need are HIV, Hepatitis B and Hepatitis B core and Hepatitis C.  My clinic also wanted Rubella, Thyroid function, Chlamydia and Full Blood Count for me.  If it's a new clinic for you they will probably want up to date hormone profiles and AMH test for you and up to date semen analysis for hubby.  Most clinics will accept tests from elsewhere but some places want less than 3 months old whilst others will accept within the last year.  Good luck x


----------



## French818 (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi,

Thank you for your reply! One of the tests I haven't been sent for yet is the AMH, what is that for and can I have it on the NHS do you think?


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

AMH stands for Anti Mullerian Hormone - it's how they measure your ovarian reserve and helps to determine the level of stimulation drugs they'll use.  It's still in relatively early years of use so the NHS don't seem too interested in it yet and most GPs haven't even got a clue what it is!  Mine just looked at me blankly and said what's that?!  So it's probably unlikely you'll get that one on the NHS but always worth asking as I have seen some ladies get this from their doctor.


----------

